# الرجاء من مهندسين الاتصالات اللاسلكية (الراديو)



## stihah (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل فى مجال الاتصالات الاسلكية rf واريد اسماء بعض الشركات فى مصر 
التى تعمل فى نفس المجال وعنواينهم حيث انى مدير مشروع بالسعودية واريد
مساعدتهم فى تأمين اجهزة ومعدات للمشروع
ياريت اللى عارف يتجاوب معى ..... الرجاء شركات كبيرة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mta (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شركة موبى سيرف 57 شارع مصدق الدقى
شركة الكان 2 شارع 270 من شارع النصر المعادى الجديدة
شركة جلاكس تل 6 شارع 9 المقطم امام خير زمان
شركة هو استى شارع الالسلكى بجوار مومن المعادى الجديدة


----------



## stihah (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيررر وشكرا على مرورك الكريم وان شاء الله نتواصل معهم


----------



## ismallahabaja (23 يوليو 2014)

لو سمحت هي أكبر شركة في مصر منهم


----------

